# Palit GTX 970 JetStream 4 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2014)

Palit's GTX 970 JetStream is one of the highest-clocked, custom design GTX 970s out there. It features a triple-slot, dual-fan cooler that will completely stop the fans in idle and light gaming. Palit's card is also the most affordable custom design, with just a $15 price premium.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 25, 2014)

Triple slot cooler takes up extra space and doesn't perform better than competing 2-slot cards
Higher power consumption than GTX 980 reference design
Coil noise
Memory not overclocked
No backplate
I don't think that one of the worst GTX 970s so far deserve a 9.5, friend...
Aesthetically though, it could go nice with an asus Z97 board from the mainstream series.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 25, 2014)

Do you think that palit is just now using a 3 slot cooler effectively, or if the two slot coolers are actually better performing?


----------



## SmokingCrop (Sep 25, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Triple slot cooler takes up extra space and doesn't perform better than competing 2-slot cards
> Higher power consumption than GTX 980 reference design
> Coil noise
> Memory not overclocked
> ...


The Evga one is worse though.
quite a bit louder and no 0 db feature either

I do hope the coil noise isn't on every sample.. or this should get like 8,5 

@W1zzard , any chance you have the Gigabyte and MSI gtx 970 to review some time in the future?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 25, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> I don't think that one of the worst GTX 970s so far deserve a 9.5, friend...


it's still a super awesome card, for a great price, better than any other card on the market except for competing 970s



SmokingCrop said:


> The Evga one is worse though.
> quite a bit louder and no 0 db feature either
> 
> I do hope the coil noise isn't on every sample.. or this should get like 8,5
> ...


evga has worse fan noise, but no triple slot cooler, better oc potential, the differences are really small, that's why only 0.1 difference

No plans for Gigabyte, MSI 970 arrived today, but leaving for 10 day vacation on Saturday.


----------



## Joss (Sep 25, 2014)

Did anyone notice the excess thermal paste ?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 25, 2014)

Joss said:


> Did anyone notice the excess thermal paste ?


I don't think that is a palit problem though. I have had various brand gpu's have various amounts of thermal paste. Some had pillows of paste, others had perfect sheets.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 25, 2014)

Not a big fan of the cooler on this card but I love the non-reference outputs.  Makes this card a great candidate for something like a custom loop build because you get a similar output system like the GTX 980 that sadly the 970 was lacking.  I love having DP outputs as they let the user choose without impacting to much on the resolutions.


----------



## VashCZ (Sep 26, 2014)

...$15 price increase over the reference design...

Where can we buy 15$ cheaper reference design of GTX 970?
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-970/product-images


----------



## Ingo S. (Sep 27, 2014)

I like cards that don't blow all the hot air into my tower.
How much of the hot air is going through the slot?
Has anyone an idea?


----------



## Nordic (Sep 27, 2014)

Ingo S. said:


> I like cards that don't blow all the hot air into my tower.
> How much of the hot air is going through the slot?
> Has anyone an idea?


For probably 99% of cards that aren't blower style such as this, most of the air goes into the case.


----------



## Darksword (Sep 28, 2014)

Coil whine deserves a full point deduction by itself.  Hard to imagine a card NOT getting a least a 9.0/10 with this lax scoring system.


----------



## revin (Sep 30, 2014)

@W1zzard Thank you, and keep up the Awesome job !!
 Do you know if this card is from the Gainward Dept?
And or is it similar to a Gainward ?

I'd expect alot more from Gainward itself, since they {did} make such Badass cards before, I hope they will take this platform and run the hell out of it like the used to
ie the Killer 7800GS+Golden Sample GLH card's they knocked out of the park !!!


----------



## MrMilli (Nov 29, 2014)

Installed such a card in a machine yesterday. It didn't have coil whine. So not every sample has it.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

Joss said:


> Did anyone notice the excess thermal paste ?


Factory TIM application... It happens.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> it's still a super awesome card, for a great price, better than any other card on the market except for competing 970s
> 
> 
> evga has worse fan noise, but no triple slot cooler, better oc potential, the differences are really small, that's why only 0.1 differencey.


truth of the matter is, it's only competition is against other 970 cards though. So to compare it outside of that...well, I guess it's something I wouldn't do. I like to compare Apple's to apples.

As far as oc potential, aren't these both reference cards? The evga is the same 4 phase setup, so, how is overclocking potential any better than the silicon lottery since they are, for all intents and purposes, the same?


----------

